# Telluride expirience?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Too gnarly? Wolf Creek is a great hill, but an extreme resort is not one of them. The other thing is that I don't care how gnarly a resort is, Crested Butte, Jackson Hole, Squaw Valley, (Ok Silverton would be too gnarly), they have plenty of intermediate runs, probably the majority of runs. If you are looking for beginner stuff, they'll have that too, but maybe not as expansive.

So yeah, Telluride will fit the bill for you and yes Telluride is way more expensive than Wolf Creek. It's in line with Aspen pricing wise.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well with all the pow they get I heard it gets crazy out there. Also ive been hearing allot about the avy danger on the drive up. But since wolfcreek is cheaper I might just go up there. One thing that has me cautious of wolfcreek is getting stuck in,southfork because of avalanches


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you stay in Southfork you won't get stuck going to the ski area. All of the avalanche paths on that side go below the road, the only major one is protected by the snow shed. So you'll get your shred time in. If you stay in Pagosa Springs, that is where you can get skunked. Like I mentioned in the other thread, you can go visit Purgatory (Durango Mountain) instead if need be. 

About the only reason you'd be stuck in Southfork is if you needed to travel west to get home at the end of your trip and the pass was closed. 

Not sure on the avy paths around Telluride, but I wouldn't be surprise if they have road closures due to avy danger around there. Depending on where you are driving from, you might need to go over Molass and Red Mountain Pass to get there, and the avy danger on those highways is about as bad as it gets. Driving over Red Mountain Pass in the summer is white knuckle experience, in the winter during a snow storm, it can be down right terrifying.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Was that summer or winter?


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah durangos is dope were going up there for a family trip but me and my gf are trying to shred creek or telluride before that for a couple days. Wewouldbe traveling west from wolfcreek to durango to meet up with her fam we just don't want to get stuck


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds nasty wolf! Those passes over there are completely different than the ones around the Front Range. Even Wolf Creek Pass isn't bad in comparison.

Baseline, I'd say stay in Pagosa then. It is actually a nice town, with a couple of good board shops, and things to do outside of riding. I generally stay there when I go down to Wolf Creek and haven't been skunked yet on the pass thing. It does happen, but in this instance you wouldn't be cut off from the family. See if any of the places offer some sort of "guarantee" where maybe you get some money back or something if the pass closes and you can't get to the ski area. You could of course stay in South Fork and if the pass closes when you are to head to Durango, do the New Mexico drive around. That is always an option.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

Normally I am an advocate for Telluride. It is close to me and has been my home mountain for three seasons. I typically get a 6 or 10 day pass and the get in 5+ days elsewhere. Telluride JACKED their prices this year, 6 and 10 days are up like 30% roughly. I can get a CB 6 day pass for 175 bucks cheaper than Tride. The CEO of Tride is saying they looked at comparable resorts and adjusted their prices accordingly. Well, I've looked at all the deals you can get in Summit County, and my opinion is that he is making excuses cause there are some deals over there! So I am bitter and mad at Tride right now...

I would say to go to Wolf Creek, I have only been there once and it was very early season. They had a decent amount open, but there were also bare spots in the middle of some trails. It would be a great mountain though. I have been meaning to get there for a powder day for a couple of seasons now...this year hopefully. If you have the money, by all means go to Tride, they having amazing terrain (You should be able to find a better deal). Or, make your way to CB, they do usually have buy one get one free tickets with the purchase of a 12-pack of coors.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

whats or where is cb?


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

Crested Butte. It would be about a 4 hour drive from Durango. Nowhere near as economical to get to as either Wolf Creek or Telluride, but an awesome mountain. It's not a hard drive either. Just kind of long.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wolf Creek is not all hard core stuff. One half of the park is all beginner to intermediate. I am by no means good at boarding and am very comfortable on the black runs there with all the powder they have there. In the powder you actuallyhave some cushioning and braking when you fall so you dont just skip down the mountain at 55mph. They have a lift for beginners also that you pay like $20 for a day pass just for that lift, it is fairly steep for a "bunny hill" but I personally found it easier to learn and teach people on a little more incline than the typical flat slopes used other places... The day lift tickets are under $60 at wolf creek. Every where else is usually between $90-120. 

Snow quality has always been good in the past 4 years that I have been going to wolf creek. I am there about 4-6 weeks a year cumulative time.


----------

